# Walmart distribution fire.



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

I live 2 miles away from that distribution center and the amount of smoke was crazy. It looked like a volcano right before eruption. It was blocking out the sun too. Hopefully everyone made it home after all that.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Woah. Hadn’t heard about this one yet.


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

Sandstorm said:


> Woah. Hadn’t heard about this one yet.


It just happened yesterday at 11am it was nuts man


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

That’s tragic


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

Tag said:


> That’s tragic


Definitely. I don't think anyone was hurt so that's good


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Jcharmin92 said:


> Definitely. I don't think anyone was hurt so that's good


Yeah but all that toilet paper! 🤣


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

Sandstorm said:


> Yeah but all that toilet paper! 🤣


Lmao man I bet the Walmart right by will be bare for a few weeks


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Where was this? I quit watching tv.


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

Ibojoe said:


> Where was this? I quit watching tv.


Avon Indiana. So did I lol


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

It was massive!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Wow. That’s terrible and not gonna help with the current shortages. Thanks for the info buddy.


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

Ibojoe said:


> Wow. That’s terrible and not gonna help with the current shortages. Thanks for the info buddy.


Yeah it was wild looking! And burned for like 2 weeks after. As for the Walmart down the street it's like nothing ever even happened.


----------

